# Помогите выбрать баян



## Stepan-lagunov (11 Апр 2010)

Скажите пожалуйста что нужно учитывать при выборе баяна?


----------



## Марина (12 Апр 2010)

Лучше выбирать баян вместе со специалистом, человеком который разбирается и не заинтересован в продаже инструмента)


----------



## Stepan-lagunov (12 Апр 2010)

Спасибо.


----------



## Roman MAMAEV (12 Апр 2010)

Степан,
Хозяин производства «Юпитер» Евгений Гусаров,
на мой взгляд позитивный и порядочный человек.
Хотите новый и качественный инструмент без посредников?
Рекомендую!


----------



## zet10 (13 Апр 2010)

Roman MAMAEV писал:


> Степан,
> Хозяин производства «Юпитер» Евгений Гусаров,
> на мой взгляд позитивный и порядочный человек.
> Хотите новый и качественный инструмент без посредников?
> Рекомендую!


А "Юпитер" БАРИНОВА не хуже,хотя и гусарова люблю...


----------

